# Smith and Wesson Military and Police .40



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Had a very pleasing surprise this weekend. Last week I had a chance to check out a new Smith M&P handgun. I was amazed how well the Full size model fit my hand. Actually the 1st time since picking up a 1911 Colt, that a pistol just "felt right" right off the bat. Decided to do the 7-day wait and see how it feels next time. Went and looked them over again, compared them to some other pistols in the same price range that I already have or had or wish I had.lol Finally my Number was called, told the guy "I'm back, let me see the S and W MP40" Took all of .000002 seconds for me to say. "I'll take it!!" The guy just laughed and said I thought so. Super weapon and I have quickly found out why that the guys that I have met, that have one say "You can't own just one" lol If I play my cards right, maybe I can get a early B-day present! lol Bonus is the $50 rebate and 4 Factory Mags. If you have not seen them, I suggest you check them out. BC


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

up until about 5 months ago the tool shop where i work made the stainless slides for the 9mm and .40 M+P's. man i tell ya, S+W is picky! even on the inside of the slide if there was so much as a discoloration or blemish we had to destroy them. we inquired as to employees getting some guns from them on a discount since we made the slides for them.......yeah right!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like what I want to hear I just noticed on the underside of my Slide it says "BD1" Do you know anything about that?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmm, i'll check into that at work tomorrow. i didnt work in that "dept" though i will find out. is it engraved or an "inked" marking? i couldnt beleive how many slides a day were destroyed for "blemishes"! we make mostly medical components for surgical tools but those slides went through a much more rigorous inspection process. we were just helping SW out until they got it all together to start doing them "in house".


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was looking hard at the AR15s they have on sale, you bought it at Vances didnt you???


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

those m&p's are great guns. i have 1000+ rounds through my 9mm without any problems


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

M&P is a very nice pistol, unfortunately it did not fit my hand as well as the glock.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im tempted to buy one of the second generation police trades Smiths up there at Vances, I havent held one yet but they appear to be in good shape and at a reasonable price.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> you bought it at Vances didnt you???


I can't even afford to walk into Vances but less buy something. I was really worried when they bought Buckeye Outdoors but so far so good. They have Police trade -ins SW99's pretty cheap right now.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

YOu won't be sorry. I love my M&P .40. Have over 3K rounds through mine w/out a hitch. Deer Creek is opening up soon or is already. Give me a shout and we can shoot them together. I can also point you in the direction to some good holster suggestions.
Also, Haven't found an ammo that it hasn't eaten yet. Lead's good in it too..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If DC is open let me know when you can come down. I also have a buddy with a nice 60 yard range built in his back yard, so we can shoot there also. I am in the process of making my own range too, so you just need to let me know when you have some free time.lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe Deer Creek opened up March 1st.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Smallmouth


----------



## kruggiesr (Mar 19, 2008)

On wednesday nights I watch the Outdoor Channel, and a few weeks ago they were using a SW MP40 right out of the box to shot a speed/ barracade competition. The shooter had nothing but praise for this weapon. I haven't yet shot one . I use a Kimber Stainless steel 45 now, but I'm thinking the next weapon I get will be the SW MP40. What type of groups do you guys get from you weapons? How many rounds do the magazines hold? KEEP SHOOTING


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have Springfield Armory XD-40 that I have been happy with. You said Buckeye Outdoors has them. What is the cost of that weapon?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> they were using a SW MP40 right out of the box to shot a speed/ barracade competition. The shooter had nothing but praise for this weapon.


I plan on using mine "SOOTB" to shoot in the IDPA matches.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will more than likely be looking at there M&P rifles tomorrow, they have a $100 rebate running right now, Im not 100% sold on them but I guess we shall see.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

You can get A S&W Sigma enhanced after the rebate for $228 at Fin Fur and Feather in Ashland two of my friends and myself just picked on up I like the gun shoots well, trigger is heavy I'm fixing that now. whats the diff between the two?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> whats the diff between the two?






About $372.00


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Another vote for the M&P40. I qualified with my new one last evening right out of the box....and I like it considerably more than my long-time duty S&W4003TSW. That is saying a lot about a new gun I"ve only put 100 rounds through.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my youngest son just bought a m&p .40 last week and took his ccl course.he loves it and though he had only put a few rounds through it beforehand,he scored very well on the paper,so aside from quality,it sounds like a good shooter as well.guess i'll have to take it for a test drive even though i can't afford to buy one


----------

